# Three types of Paph. adductum



## TropicalExotiqu (Jan 7, 2014)

Paph. adductum, typical type species






Paph. adductum var. anitum






Paph. adductum "large type" (the plant is as big as var. anitum)


----------



## eggshells (Jan 7, 2014)

Very nice. I like the large type. Do you have lots of this?


----------



## TropicalExotiqu (Jan 7, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Very nice. I like the large type. Do you have lots of this?



Yes, I do have a few of them.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you.  I sent a pm.


----------



## Justin (Jan 7, 2014)

excellent i have seen pics of a "red" type as well.


----------



## billc (Jan 7, 2014)

They are all very nice.

Bill


----------



## AdamD (Jan 7, 2014)

An adductum with 5 flowers? Very nice.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2014)

TropicalExotiqu said:


> Paph. adductum var. anitum



This!!


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2014)

If you have one day a feeling to like me. 
you could cross one of them with armeniacum as I cannot find the hybrids with them anywhere.


----------



## TropicalExotiqu (Jan 7, 2014)

Dido said:


> If you have one day a feeling to like me.
> you could cross one of them with armeniacum as I cannot find the hybrids with them anywhere.



I'll do just that, but have to wait for the next blooms. How about that...oke:


----------



## Cheyenne (Jan 7, 2014)

Look at that stem on the large type, holy cow. For me will you cross it with randsii and send flask. Or self it to make more of the large type, they need to get out there. One of the best adductums I have ever seen.


----------



## Trithor (Jan 8, 2014)

Cheyenne said:


> Look at that stem on the large type, holy cow. For me will you cross it with randsii and send flask. Or self it to make more of the large type, they need to get out there. One of the best adductums I have ever seen.



Yes! I would definitely take a few flasks of the large selfing


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 8, 2014)

Five to six flower is outragious! That has never been seen before. I wonder where they have been hiding all these years?


----------



## Trithor (Jan 8, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Five to six flower is outragious! That has never been seen before. I wonder where they have been hiding all these years?



Rick, do you recon this is going to be a bit like my green petaled stonei?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2014)

NYEric said:


> This!!


Mine!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2014)

Heh heh heh! Excellent tastes you have!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Heh heh heh! Excellent tastes you have!



I know. I know.


----------



## Paul (Jan 10, 2014)

You have wonderful blooms, TropicalExotic!!! please, could you tell us what kind of compost you are growing in and what kind of fertilizing and rate you are applying?
Thanks!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 14, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## TropicalExotiqu (Jan 14, 2014)

Another anitum


----------



## Cheyenne (Jan 14, 2014)

There is not a hint of color in that dorsal. Yes, I know black is a color. But no other color than black is what I mean. That will make some nice hybrids, but please resist the temptation to make hybrids and self or sib it instead to make more anitum please.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 14, 2014)

TropicalExotiqu said:


>


Hey man, you're showing us some pieces of the Paph paradise. :drool:


----------



## AdamD (Jan 14, 2014)

Not even fair man, come on! Please tell me you sibbed that?!


----------



## TropicalExotiqu (Jan 14, 2014)

Truth is, these pictures were taken a month or so ago. At the moment, there are 2-3 seed pods of sib/self of anitum. Interested? :evil::rollhappy::evil:


----------



## AdamD (Jan 14, 2014)

I just might be. Are you located in the US?


----------



## TropicalExotiqu (Jan 14, 2014)

AdamD said:


> I just might be. Are you located in the US?



Sorry, I am in Thailand. But, I plan to be in San Francisco show in Feburary.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 15, 2014)

I hear he has a price list floating around

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 17, 2014)

lovely variation.
That dorsal is amazing.


----------

